# Cardboard egg crate stuff



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get the cardboard egg carton type stuff, like you get with some livefood? I'm after big bits of it like in bulk crickets.

Had to bin all the bits in my Dubia colony as it had got damp leading to a monster mite problem :bash: 
Mites now dealt with but now got some miserable roaches hiding in newspaper!

Cheers in advance


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Type egg trays into ebay, they should be what youre after


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

mrhoyo said:


> Type egg trays into ebay, they should be what youre after


Brilliant thanks!! Had tried ebay but didnt know what they were called!


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I just go to McDonalds, they have loads of em just waiting to go in bin


----------

